# visitors



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

when we have visitors come round most of them have young kids (as I do) well Coco wont leave people alone. If the kids run from room to room then he will want to run after them. With the adults he just wants a fuss all the time. I seem to spend most of my time telling the dog off then I put him in his crate.

How do I get him to leave them alone?


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, I was jut going to post the same question!!! Pepper is so good when it's just us, like now she is lying watching what we're all up to good as gold, but when we have visitors she is pacing up and down all the timer jumping all over everyone, children here or not. Is she stressed at having people in her house or is she just over excited? We eventually have to put her on her lead and make her settle.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I think its just excitement. He never just lays down, he goes from one person to the other. I would just like not to have to keep saying "Coco away leave them alone"


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm sure there is a training technique but I do not know what it is! I have given up and other than shutting Nacho away which causes whining, have found no solution. So now I warn my friends and let them know that there heads will be sat upon and their children will be pinned down and licked to death. They have become used to it!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi I may be speaking out of turn because I do not have children but with Hattie I have invited as many people as possible around and once she has said hello I say if you want her on your lap invite her up but if not ignore her and put her back on the floor if she jumps up, so far she has laid down quietly at either my or friends feet and gone to sleep . The critical thing is to ignore the jumping up and if it gets too much firmly say DOWN or any other phrase you want but MEAN IT! Ignore the behaviour and after about 5/10 minutes pup usually falls asleep. Trouble is you have to ignore them apart from putting them back on the floor, this can be repetetive and children will be a distraction! Good luck, as I type this Hattie has tried twice to get on my knee. You have to admire but not reward their persistance!I know pride goes before a fall and in no way would I ever suggest I have the answer it just seems to work for me.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys always been the same and even though he's better he still does it now,i get visitors to turn their back on him when he jumps up then i get him to sit then tell the visitor to stroke him and say hello.

Must say its alot easier with adults child just scream and run around too much Buddy loves it and thinks it play time.

If your out and and about always remember to have a loose lead when greeting anyone or other dogs ,if you pull on the lead it will make them rear up and jump up.


----------

